# FW White Scars



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Just saw these in their email. Staggered by the price though. £46 just for the bit to upgrade 10 men, not including the base squad to be upgraded? Fuck right off. 

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I like the helmets a lot. Not a big fan of their sygil though, always thought the lightning bolt was silly looking, especially when it's on their buckle like that.

And as for the upgrade aspect, always thought that was pretty dumb. just throw the base parts in with the pack and reduce the price, PLEASE.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Meh. The helmets look cool from the front, and most of them look stupid from the side. 

I understand they're going for the ear-flaps on a Mongolin hat, but on a space marine helmet they end up looking like iron muttonchops.

Cool:









Muttonchops:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Finally!!!!!

Looks like I'm getting my Heresy army together at long last.

Also @Khorne's Fist sure the pricing seems bad but let's not forget. Plastic Heresy on the way makes this seem a little moot.

Just gimme my book already and I'm more than good to go.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Just saw these in their email. Staggered by the price though. £46 just for the bit to upgrade 10 men, not including the base squad to be upgraded? Fuck right off.



In fairness, most squad upgrades are the same price for the other legions of you buy the bits separately. At some point Forge World will put them in a bundle for £38 like other legions. Still a high asking price but people who play 30k either:

1. Have more money than your average 40k player and don't mind paying it.

2. Do what I've done and use the squad upgrade parts to denote sergeants, veteran squads and other people of rank. The line soldiers are lucky if they get a shoulder pad.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Also @Khorne's Fist sure the pricing seems bad but let's not forget. Plastic Heresy on the way makes this seem a little moot.


No it doesn't. The plastics are generic marines. You want to make them WS, you still have to pay the £46 for the upgrades. Considering the going rate for a current plastic tac squad is £25, we can gues that HH squad will be that or even more. You're really gonna pay at least £71 for a tactical squad?


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

That price makes me happy I have the bulk of my Iron Hands marines brought, but it makes me dread when Thousand Sons come out.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> No it doesn't. The plastics are generic marines. You want to make them WS, you still have to pay the £46 for the upgrades. Considering the going rate for a current plastic tac squad is £25, we can gues that HH squad will be that or even more. You're really gonna pay at least £71 for a tactical squad?


Yes.

As well put earlier Forge World has always been elitist in it's hobbyist intake. In my eyes I earn enough to be able to afford that and since I want the product I will. The moment this is no longer the case is when I will stop. If I wanted bare bones Heresy marines I could have started a couple years back but since I only want 1, possibly 2, Heresy armies I want the one I pick to look the best it could so that means buying all the extras.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Forget upgrade sprues, give me whole kits.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Remember that with most of the Chapters they have kits like 
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/The_Hor...ight_Lords/NIGHT_LORDS_SQUAD_UPGRADE_SET.html
for £38

So likely chance is they just haven't thrown that offer out yet.

Though it would be nice to just be able to buy the Legs, Missing ShoulderPad and Backpack and gun as a bundle to make everything, so you don't waste a head, chest and shoulderpad you have paid for.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I could totally see using those heads for Sons of Horus. I dig the topknots a lot.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Dip the helmets, though I'm not sure how well they would look on either my wolves or my personal dudes.

(Insert typical bitch about the lack of SW HH models HERE)


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Who can actually afford this stuff? Its way to exclusive and I'm not sure how forge world can sell enough to break even with the people they have to pay, the molds, etc... Some retail really vexes me. 

Its too bad because its nice work, but not enough people can really appreciate it. Really like the Perturabo model.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> No it doesn't. The plastics are generic marines. You want to make them WS, you still have to pay the £46 for the upgrades. Considering the going rate for a current plastic tac squad is £25, we can gues that HH squad will be that or even more. You're really gonna pay at least £71 for a tactical squad?


Can you see people getting pissed off if GW and Forgeworld start making better deals?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Really like the Helmets... although, not sure what makes them 'white scars' more than 'iron warrior', though...


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> Who can actually afford this stuff? Its way to exclusive and I'm not sure how forge world can sell enough to break even with the people they have to pay, the molds, etc... Some retail really vexes me.
> 
> Its too bad because its nice work, but not enough people can really appreciate it. Really like the Perturabo model.


On a full army? All depends on their other commitments, I would imagine, but I've found that buying a kit here and there is a great way to add some flavor about in a 40k Era force. I would be interested to look at their profit margin for this line, though.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> Who can actually afford this stuff? Its way to exclusive and I'm not sure how forge world can sell enough to break even with the people they have to pay, the molds, etc... Some retail really vexes me.
> 
> Its too bad because its nice work, but not enough people can really appreciate it. Really like the Perturabo model.


This is a common misconception. You are never meant to buy a Heresy army in one go. Instead it's more like a traditional collection where you buy something one month then you effectively have the rest of the month to get it painted before buying the next item. 

I find this way is also useful if starting as a group of friends (which we have done recently in my local GW) since you can compare against each other as you slowly build up.


----------

